# Sesso e coccole? Sesso sporco? No sesso?



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Quando sono entrata nella stanza del motel già mi sentivo una manica sessuala.
Aveva uno dei suoi completi antracite. Con la camicia chiara. Le scarpe scure e.
In formissima.
Un altro uomo.
Stanco si. Ma...Man. Il MIO Man.
Non ci eravamo ancora toccati. Non sapevo bene come muovermi. O meglio. Gli sarei saltata addosso già al parcheggio del motel ma... ieri lo avvertivo un po' diverso.
Non lo so. Forse le mail scambiate in queste due settimane. Forse il fatto di avere passato l'impasse di chiedermi delle foto apposta per lui.
Insomma. Porno Man sul serio ma al lato pratico?
Al lato pratico ci è voluto un mese per dargli il primo bacio.
Due mesi per accertarmi che avesse un pipino.
Tre mesi per trascinarlo narcotizzato e legato in un letto (non ci voleva venire, ovvio) e le prime due volte non le contiamo.
Un anno e mezzo e credo otto volte in motel, questa compresa.
Dopo mesi di pausa.
Pensavo che al lato pratico avrei dovuto quasi ricominciare dall'inizio.
_Questa è la guest, questo è il pipino, insieme fanno cose eccetera. Ora fai il bravo e tirati giù le mutande..._
Ok, non proprio così però...

Ho solo avuto il tempo di appoggiare la borsa sul divanetto rosso cupo a due posti tutto sinuoseggiante che mi è arrivato dietro.
Non l'avevo sentito avvicinarsi, troppo occupata nelle mie elucubrazioni pseudo erotiche.
Circondato vita. Spogliata piano. Nessun rumore. Nemmeno la tv.
Ogni bottone che slacciava. Era un bacio. O un morso. Spalla. Scapole.Spina dorsale.
Tutto lento.
Sono rimasta ferma. Non respiravo quasi. Ma in compenso avevo il cuore nelle orecchie.
_Tump tump tump._

I miei pantaloni si sono accartocciati sul parquet. Scalciati. 
_Via._
Felpa idem. _Via_.
Ho sentito la stoffa della sua camicia sulla schiena. I bottoni graffiarmi le scapole. 
E sempre la sua bocca tra collo. Spalla. Giugulare. Un bacio unico.
Ho provato a girarmi ma non potevo.
Le sue braccia, tenevano le mie davanti al seno. Impossibile muoversi. Solo una sua mano è grande come la mia faccia quasi. Figuriamoci...
Non potevo fare nulla. Solo ricevere baci. Morsi. Strette. 
-Senti...- ho detto.
-_Shhh_...- i suoi denti sulla spalla.
Brividi. Cazzo mi stavo sciogliendo. Avevo una tale urgenza che mi sentivo nella tortura della goccia.
Un bacio. Una goccia.
Un morso. Una goccia.
E non era solo quello. Avevo di nuovo il suo odore nelle narici e questa volta è stato come se lo sentissi di più.
Insomma. Avessi visto pure saettare un pipistrello lo avrei erotizzato.

Ho avuto un brivido, ho provato a liberare le braccia incrociate tra le sue ma, situazione impossibile ovviamente.
Ok, mi sono detta. Se vuole lo stillicidio lento della guest va bene.
Mi sentivo un po' (tanto) ingorda. Volevo tutto e subito. 
Però me la stavo godendo un sacco era tutto un brivido, un piccolo dolore e cazzo.
Quanto era _caldo._
In genere sono io la stufetta ma lui era davvero caldo.

Poi mi ha fatta girare.
Ho allungato le mani per cominciare a slacciargli la camicia, finalmente libera. 
Si è inginocchiato.
-Che stai facendo Man? Non sono una statua della Madonna...-
-_Shhh..._-

Ero davanti alla parete specchiata.
Lui ancora in camicia e pantaloni. E la sua schiena.
Io con ancora addosso canotta ciancicata e slip ormai ridotti che lasciamo perdere.

E lentamente. Come un altra maledetta goccia.
Ha cominciato ad abbassarli. 
Prima ha appoggiato entrambe le mani sui fianchi. Stringendo un po'.
Poi ha infilato gli indici e ha cominciato a sfilare. Piano. Piano sempre.
Tutto piano. Tutto.
Goccia. Gocce. Un sacco di maledette. Gocce.
Ad ogni pezzettino di pelle scoperta espirava. E gemeva un po'. Poco. Di gola. Ma...
Lo guardavo allo specchio. Ipnotizzata. Dalla sua schiena riflessa che mi copriva totalmente fino a sotto il seno praticamente.
Poi abbassavo la testa. E fissavo la sua bionda. 
Gli ho passato una mano aperta sui capelli.
Non ha smesso di fare quello che stava facendo con le mani, ma ha girato il viso. Mi ha lanciato un occhiata furbetta, con quegli occhietti a lama e mi ha morso il palmo. E poi leccato.

Cazzo. Mi sono irrigidita perchè insomma. Non ero ancora riuscita a toccarlo. Ad annusarlo. A passargli la mano sul petto che grazie a Dio non è glabro ma anzi. Un pelo giusto e morbidissimo.
E poi si.
Avevo in testa un bel soffocotto. Il cazzo di Man è bellissimo. Fatto bene proprio. E non avevo ancora avuto il piacere e insomma.
Che cazzo stava facendo, la svestizione di Tebina?
Mi sono mossa.
















A quel punto mi ha preso il culo con entrambe le mani e ha affondato letteralmente la faccia dentro la guest.
Mordeva, succhiava, leccava, toccava, uggiolava...
Io sempre in piedi, in equilibrio precario con lui che sembrava tutto li.
E non dolce. Piuttosto rude.
Mi ha fatto anche sentire la leggera barba ed è stato goduriosissimo.
Lingua e barba. 
Mmmmm....
Ma in quel momento non ho capito una cippa.
E.

Sono venuta. Essì. L'orgasmo più veloce della storia tebana credo. E da lì è stato "peggio".

Mi sono immediatamente tarantolata. E pure lui.
Che mi ha scopata letteralmente appiccicata alla parete. Ancora vestito.
Alla fine.
Si è lasciato finalmente spogliare.
Non ha voluto che mi andassi a lavare.
Non è andato lui in bagno.
Sotto le coperte e.
-Ciao Man. Sei Man vero?-
-Taci. Cinque. Minuti.-
Ho spalancato gli occhi già pronta ad una di quelle rimostranze petule ma mi 
ha messo una mano sulla patata, mi ha schiacciato la testa sul cuscino e si è messo a cucchiaio.
E abbiamo cominciato a parlare.
Di musica. Delle sigarette. Di Pupillo. 
Ma ero inquieta.
Man ha avuto il merito di riconciliarmi con la sacra arte del pompino e questo è qualcosa che non si può dimenticare.
E che per me è imprescindibile dal noi del motel.

Dopo un ora circa ho cominciato a far vagare una manima.
Mi sono infilata sotto le coperte.
-Tebe ma...-
-_Shhh_...-
L'ho preso in bocca drizzando le orecchie perchè mi piace un sacco quando trattiene il respiro aspettando le mie labbra. E quando le sente. Trattiene ancora di più. E quando affondo espelle tutto il fiato che ha in gola.
E' rumoroso Man. Mi piace. Io...non riesco. E un po' mi dispiace con lui.
Ma vabbè. Finchè rumoreggia lui va tutto bene.

Aveva il cazzo durissimo e mamma mia...
-Se continui così vengo.-
Lapidario e chiaro.
Ho continuato. Non vedevo l'ora.
Mi sentivo la regina del porno soffocottaro. Avrei voluto tre bocche.
Ho sentito il primo scatto delle anche e poi il suo sapore.



E a momenti glielo stacco perchè si è messo seduto, mi ha preso con una mano dietro il collo e tolta dal suo cazzo su cui stavo con la mia boccuccia così bene, mi ha stesa sopra di lui e baciata.
All' improvviso.
Un casino.
Abbiamo dovuto farci una doccia dopo.
Sembravamo usciti da una gang bang. Ed eravamo solo in due.

La terza mrgreen è stata lenta.
Gli sono salita sopra e fissandolo l'ho imprigionato.
Nessuna urgenza.
Un sesso coccoloso. Senza ruoli.
Con pause ciliegie. Senza abbandonare la posizione.

E poi ritornare nel 90% della vita.
Sare con lui in macchina per il tempo di una sua sigaretta vera.
Non toccarsi di nuovo.
Ma sorridersi.

Leggere Pupillo stamattina gossippare sul suo capo chiedendosi come mai fosse così tranquillo.
Sorridere e rispondergli.
_Chi può dirlo cosa gli succede a quello._
Ricevere una mail da Man in cui mi chiede di portargli ancora del royal per la sigaretta elettronica.
Con un in bocca al lupo per il mio impegno di stamattina.
Poi schizzare a Milano per l'impegno, dopo avergli risposto.
Crepi il cacciatore.
Finire e correre per andare a pranzo con un amico e nel tragitto continuare a scriverci stronzate con l'amico.
ma tante.
E cercare di capire perchè non rispondesse all'ultima puttanata.
Quella in cui scrivevo...
_Dai che sto arrivando. Voglio un ristorante con il bagno subito. Mi sto facendo la pipì addosso di brutto_. 

Controllare e accorgersi non so come di averlo mandato a Man.
Ero indecisa se ridere o piangere.
Gli ho mandato un sms.
_Scusami, ho sbagliato a mandare l'sms._

Ovviamente nessuna risposta.

Ma stasera. A Casa. Aprendo la posta. Ho trovato una mail di Pupillo che diceva.

_ahahahahahahahahahahah! devi stare attenta a mandare gli sms!!! ahahahahahahahah.
_


:unhappy:

che stronzo.

comunque. Se scopare ogni tre mesi produce questi effetti l'accendiamo.
Voto il trimestrale.
Di brutto.


Passerino non leggere.
A proposito.
Come te la cavi a cunnilungus?


----------



## Alessandra (29 Maggio 2013)

Meravigliosi!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
evviva il trimestre!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Uao!
Che meravigliosa scopata!


----------



## Disaule (29 Maggio 2013)

Per un trimestrale così pure io metterei la firma...

evviva il mannaro biondo!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

:festa:


----------



## babsi (29 Maggio 2013)

Amen.
Era ora :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Alleluia!!!

ma.....praticamente quello sfigato dell'amico che magari voleva.... ma vabbè!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (29 Maggio 2013)

il tuo man?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Circe;bt8475 ha detto:
			
		

> il tuo man?


Mi permetto di rispondere io.

Il "suo", quello che l'aveva affascinata all'inizio.
Non quello che si era dimostrato alcuni mesi fa.
Della serie... "proprio lui! Sì! "


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2013)

A me continui a fare lo stesso effetto: un sorriso ebete dipinto sulla mia faccia


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8479 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi permetto di rispondere io.
> 
> Il "suo", quello che l'aveva affascinata all'inizio.
> Non quello che si era dimostrato alcuni mesi fa.
> Della serie... "proprio lui! Sì! "


esatto. Quello da motel. Ovvero solo. Dentro. Un motel.
Nella vita ho il MIO Mattia.
L'unico Mio che voglio, tra l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

farfalla;bt8480 ha detto:
			
		

> A me continui a fare lo stesso effetto: un sorriso ebete dipinto sulla mia faccia


figurati la mia.
Domani lo vedo per i liquidi.
Sembra che pure lui abbia da giorni il sorriso ebete sulla faccia.:smile:


----------



## Carola (30 Maggio 2013)

J
Tebina come ti invidio sta capacità di prenderti le cose senza sensi di colpa
Davvero sai
rosagiuggiulona


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

rosa3;bt8484 ha detto:
			
		

> J
> Tebina come ti invidio sta capacità di prenderti le cose senza sensi di colpa
> Davvero sai
> rosagiuggiulona


se fosssi innamorata di Man probabilmente tutto questo lo vivrei molto. Molto diversament, con anche sensi di colpa.
E' sempre il solito discorso.
Man nella mia vita non esiste come figura diversa da un toy finalizzato al letto.
Io sono esattamente dove vorrei essere. Con Mattia.
Amo da morire esattamente chi dovrei amare. Sempre Mattia.
Credo che la "discriminante" sia questa.
Non c'' un sentimento tale da, per esempio, che so, stare con Mattia e pensare a Man.

Man, per quanto l'intesa mentale sia strepitosa, va via con una doccia.
Questo è.


----------

